# Box Turtle or Russian Tortoise



## south12_9 (Aug 28, 2018)

I would love to get a Box Turtle or a Russian Tortoise... I have a lot of experience and knowledge with Water Turtles... I've been doing my research on both...

Any additional information you guys might think I need to know or what you guys suggest...


----------



## T Smart (Aug 28, 2018)

south12_9 said:


> I would love to get a Box Turtle or a Russian Tortoise... I have a lot of experience and knowledge with Water Turtles... I've been doing my research on both...
> 
> Any additional information you guys might think I need to know or what you guys suggest...



I have no experience with box turtles. 

If you got a Russian, I'm assuming it will be housed indoors most of the time? And would it be a hatchling or adult? 

Although Russians are small, the minimum size enclosure would be 8' x 4' (For an adult). A smaller closed chamber is ideal for a hatchling. 

Hatchlings need more attention, but the diet is identical. 

There are a lot of "Care Sheets" here on the forum, if you haven't read them yet.


----------



## south12_9 (Aug 28, 2018)

T Smart said:


> I have no experience with box turtles.
> 
> If you got a Russian, I'm assuming it will be housed indoors most of the time? And would it be a hatchling or adult?
> 
> ...


Yes I read the care sheets on both... I really want it to be CB tho and it don't matter if it's a hatchling a juvenile or an adult..


----------



## T Smart (Aug 28, 2018)

south12_9 said:


> Yes I read the care sheets on both... I really want it to be CB tho and it don't matter if it's a hatchling a juvenile or an adult..



I'm not sure about box turtles, but with Russians, you'll either be able to get a CB hatchling or a WC adult. It's very rare to find a CB adult Russian.


----------



## south12_9 (Aug 28, 2018)

T Smart said:


> I'm not sure about box turtles, but with Russians, you'll either be able to get a CB hatchling or a WC adult. It's very rare to find a CB adult Russian.


I rather have a CB from a reputable breeder... But I'm trying to decide upon Box or Russian... I've seen Adult Boxes & Russians up 4 adoption but there probably WC... I would like to have the little one tame & with No health problems.... 

If I can find any age CB Russian or Box up for Adoption that would be Awesomely Amazing [emoji217][emoji217][emoji217]


----------



## south12_9 (Aug 28, 2018)

P.S. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with adopting a WC"s.... WC"s need a good home to they mostly might not survive being put back into wild... but I personally wouldn't purchase a WC for that reason...


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Check your local laws. A lot of states have laws against owning box turtles now a days, mine included.


----------



## south12_9 (Aug 28, 2018)

In Illinois its legal to own up to 1if it's not WC... If I'm understanding Illinois federal wild wife website..


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 29, 2018)

I think Russians are easier to care for. Boxies are neater animals though in my eyes.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Sep 15, 2018)

I prefer box turtles, but admittedly I'm biased. My year old Gulf Coast box turtle will likely max out around 8 inches SCL in a few years. She has been known to do a decent impression of an aquatic turtle when she's out soaking.  I feel like she's remarkably versatile...sort of the best of both worlds. We do have some TFO members who breed them.

Have you considered some of the Asian box turtles? The ones that have care requirements similar to Eastern box turtles are more expensive, but they are available (with some looking) as captive bred hatchlings.


----------



## Millerlite (Sep 15, 2018)

south12_9 said:


> I would love to get a Box Turtle or a Russian Tortoise... I have a lot of experience and knowledge with Water Turtles... I've been doing my research on both...
> 
> Any additional information you guys might think I need to know or what you guys suggest...


With you living in IL a box turtle would be fairly easy to keep there. They three toeds and easterns are found in IL and with a good set up in the backyard you can prob keep one pretty easy. Russian tortoises are easy to keep as well, might need to take a little more time on an enclosure, try and give micro climates but I would say either one would do well in IL. I use to live in IL and I know you can't have more that 4 native species of the same taxa, and no more than 8 total native species. I haven't lived there in years so make sure you double check the law! Box turtles are native to that state. This can factor into your decision too. Either way good luck on the decision you can't go wrong!. Look for a good cb breeder or rescue. 

Kyle


----------

